# Deleted



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Those are the same symptoms I was having. I seem to have gotten some control over them. Thanks for the information.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Loosing years usually involves a traumatic process


----------

